# CoD MW3 Dedicated Server Files



## Bluescim (16. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ist es richtig, dass es die dedicates Server Files für MW3 nur als Download bei Steam oder sonst wo gibt? Ich habe leider eine relativ dünne DSL Leitung, und würde auf einer LAN-Party gerne einen Server als MW3 dedicated laufen lassen. 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Server Files von der Spiele DVD auf einem Rechner zu installieren ohne den eigentlichen Spiele-Client?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Dedicated Server kannst Du meines Wissens bei MW3 nur mieten, also richtige Server, die nur dafür da sind. D.h. dass Du dann trotzdem online gehen musst und technisch gesehen über Deine Leitung auch spielst. Dann wären alle Gästze Deiner LAN per Internet mit diesem Server verbunden. Das ist also kein dedicated Server in dem Sinne wie es bei CoD4 möglich ist, so dass Du mal eben kurz an Deinem PC das Spiel als dedicated Server-Version starten kannst und dann der Host bist UND das ganze dann nur innerhalb Deines LANs bleibt. 

Was Du aber machen kannst wäre, dass Du auf "Spielen" gehst und dann statt "Spiel suchen" dadrunter ein privates Match startest. Das wäre wie ein lokaler Server bei CoD4, ABER ginge gleichzeitig per Internet. Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es dann effektiv fast so eine gute Verbindung zwischen euch gibt wie bei einer reinen LAN. vlt probier das zuerst mal aus zusammen mit einem Kumpel, wie gut das klappt?


----------



## Bluescim (16. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Aber warum habe ich dann bei der normalen Client Installation, neben dem Single- u. Multiplayer, eine Verknüpfung  zu einem dedizierten Server, der ja auch eine Konsole startet? Diesen Server würde ich dann quasi gerne auf einem anderen Rechner transferieren und ihn explizit als lokalen Server laufen lassen. Das funktioniert also so nicht wie ich es mir gedacht hab?


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Also, ich denke/dachte, dass das einfach ein eigener Modus ist und daher eine separate Anwendung. 


Vielleicht schau mal hier Dedicated Server erstellen aber wie ? - Multiplayer von Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Call of Duty Black Ops und Modern Warfare Community   und hier http://sledgehammergames.com/blog/view/98


Falls das dann aber den Umweg übers INternet gehen würde, kannst Du halt genausogut ein privates Match starten, das ist leicht zu konfgurieren. Und wie gesagt: evlt. ist die Verzögerung dabei nicht höher als per LAN, da ihr alle am gleichen Router sitzt?


----------



## Maik151180 (17. November 2011)

Wenn du das Spiel installiert hast sind die Serverfiles die du bei Steam laden mußt noch ca. 4 Mb groß, da Steam erkennt das die Spiel dateien schon da sind.
Dedicated files sind free man muß keinen GameServer bei einem Hoster mieten.
Lan funktioniert wenn ich mich nicht irre auch nur mit einer aktiven Internetverbindung. (kann mich in diesem Punkt aber auch irren )


----------



## Bluescim (17. November 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> Lan funktioniert wenn ich mich nicht irre auch nur mit einer aktiven Internetverbindung. (kann mich in diesem Punkt aber auch irren )



das wäre nicht weiter schlimm, so lange der 'Game-Traffic' halt lokal läuft! Bei meiner DSL Leitung habe ich lediglich einen Upload von 220 kbit/s - vermutlich wäre eine Session unspielbar, wenn alle Teilnehmer ( 6-10 ) an der dünnen Leitung hingen.

Aber kann ich den dedizierten Server auf einem seperaten Rechner installieren? Und zwar allein, ohne Das komplette Spiel samt Key zu registrieren, welches ja schon auf meinem anderen Rechner installiert ist


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Schau Dir halt mal die Anleitung bei meinen Links an.

Aber "nur" 220kbit: so wenig ist das doch gar nicht. Mit 220kbit Upload hast du pro Sekunde ca 25kbyte, also pro Minute schon 1,5MB, pro Stunde 90MB... Beim Spielen wird nicht wirklich viel an Daten gesendet, denn es geht ja nur um Koordinaten und Aktionen, die als kleine Codes gesendet werden, also ich sag mal zB ein Schuss hat den Code "S3" - und solche Daten sind ja extrem klein. Eine volle DIN A4 Seite Text sind ja grad mal 5-10kb, das wäre eine Riesenlatte an Koordinaten+Aktionsbefelen. Das sollte also an Bandbreite eigentlich locker reichen. zb ein Spiel wie WoW braucht pro Stunde um die 6MB, wenn Du allein am Router bist und online mit anderen spielst. VIELLEICHT wird es mit Teamspeak knapp, aber selbst das ist nicht wirklich viel - ich meine auch so ca 5-6 MB/STUNDE. 

So, jetzt hast Du aber ja ca 90MB/Stunde möglichen Upload. Das heißt bei 10 Mann hat jeder 9MB. Das sollte an sich reichen, und wenn man kein Teamspeak macht, dann erst recht. 

Es kommt bei der Sache eher auf den Ping an, nicht auf die Bandbreite. Wie gesagt: ich würde einfach mal testen, wie gut ein "privates Match" klappt.


----------

